# Folks who are shooting over-the-top (OTT)?



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

I seem to have been seeing a handful of OTT shooters *(vertical fork hold) *in the community perhaps, and few folks who cant their forks diagonally. I'll like to hear from you OTT shooters- why do you decide to hold your fork this way rather than TTF for example? How has that been helping with keeping your shots consistently in-place?

For me- I started out shooting Through the fork (TTF) way from the beginning. It led to incredibly accurate shots within a short learning period. Then i realized to attempt longer distance shots, i needed to raise my hold which obscures the targets. I could not see my projectile and it's likely point of impact. (Much was obstructed by the bands).

To be able to see it's flight between the forks, i worked towards shooting OTT up till this day. Took at least a year and that's still ongoing. So much have to change- training the eyes to sight way differently, new anchor points etc. Shooting OTT is becoming *an art form* in my view, it demands putting together many more things correctly- and most importantly being consistent and accountable every shot. Tried with canting the fork, but still cant tilt it at a consistent angle.

Now i'm unlikely to shoot TTF again, i'll be smashing my head into a wall if it missed. :slap:

Does anybody share similar thoughts or experiences about thus? What's your pre-shot routine like till release? Do you likewise draw a mental picture of alignments as you sight-in?

Hope this discussion opens up more.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh i forgot to specify that what im doing is aim shooting over the top (ott)


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Great topic and rendition of the two forms of shooting. I've only been shooting for less than one year....other than years ago with the wrist rocket. I bought both TTF and OTT slingshots and have alternated between them. I've done best with TTF using Bill Hays sighting method with the line down the center of the top band. Yes and I found that the fork gets in the way when I'm shooting low and can't tell where the target is exactly and find myself estimating where I'm shooting.

One of the first frames I bought off eBay was a little plywood frame made in a somewhat traditional shape meaning rounded forks OTT and something similar to an old Marksman handle. I have always shot it well and been somewhat accurate with it. I got the brainstorm of wanting to make a few slingshots cut out of 1/4" flat steel using that OTT frame as a template. They turned out nice, even a bit larger than the original wood frame. I've found that I can aim by looking from the center of the fork tops in the fork gap to the target and can raise or lower my point of aim very easy while still keeping sight of the target. The more I shoot the metal OTT slingshot the more accurate I seem to get with it. Even new shooters seem to do well with this frame.

I enjoy shooting both TTF and OTT and doubt that I will ever come to the point that I shoot only one frame. But if that were the case, I'd lean to it being this 1/4" flat steel OTT slingshot. I do have a difficult time deciding which of the Pocket Predator frames I like best so just keep rotating through them and adding a new one to the collection when I find the opportunity.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I also use my fork tip as my 'front sight'. My method is to just drop my anchor and keep my aim point/fork tip in the same place relative to my target... the trick is remembering which spot on my face works for which distance. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

In your first sentence you appear to equate OTT with a vertical fork hold. They are two different things. OTT refers to the rubber mount/orientation. Your hold angle is independent of your mounting style.

I shoot TTF while holding my frame sideways. For shots at distance sometimes what I'm trying to hit is indeed obscured, but that's because my actual "target" is a point in space relative to what I'm trying to hit, to compensate for drop.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I hold the frame sideways and shoot OTT. I shoot TTF sometimes but OTT is what I shoot mostly. As far as aiming goes ... I use the bands. Line them up one over the other, point them at the target.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Mr. Nice said:


> In your first sentence you appear to equate OTT with a vertical fork hold. They are two different things. OTT refers to the rubber mount/orientation. Your hold angle is independent of your mounting style.
> 
> I shoot TTF while holding my frame sideways. For shots at distance sometimes what I'm trying to hit is indeed obscured, but that's because my actual "target" is a point in space relative to what I'm trying to hit, to compensate for drop.


I get it. You hold a fork sideway, you'll be looking along a single line down to its tip Where you locate a point of aim above your target compensating for drop. That's exactly what i did too when i used to hold my fork sideways. I switched to holding my fork vertically upright till now, it had been a frustrating journey figuring that for a long long time.

My goodness i must have mistaken OTT being a way of holding a fork rather than the bands position on a fork itself. I also thought TTF would mean the sideway hold.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I shoot both TTF and OTT sideways...I control elevation with my anchor point...and sight down the bands.
I used to shoot OTT on a 45° cant, when I first started out...and instinctive right up til about four years ago...then I switched to TTF aiming.

I've just recently started aiming with both eyes open...it sorta feels like an aiming/instinctive hybrid style....relying more on depth perception to aim...while using the same anchor point as I always have...it's actually a fun way to shoot...and quite effective and accurate

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

[quote name="MikmaqWarrior" post="1118121" timestamp="1519955951"]

I shoot both TTF and OTT sideways...I control elevation with my anchor point...and sight down the bands.
I used to shoot OTT on a 45° cant, when I first started out...and instinctive right up til about four years ago...then I switched to TTF aiming.

I've just recently started aiming with both eyes open...it sorta feels like an aiming/instinctive hybrid style....relying more on depth perception to aim...while using the same anchor point as I always have...it's actually a fun way to shoot...and quite effective and accurate

Totally agree! Shooting with both eyes open is a significant leap in progress i suppose.
Im a right eye dominant yet a right handed shooter, so cross-eye dominant was the setback as i saw double visions while sighting down a vertical fork hold. It squeezes that non dominan eye but it gets used to singling out what you want it to look at.

The other eye doesnt stay idle either. You kind of see a widescreen view all around the target.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

With a vertical or canted fork hold, it seems less likely obstructing your vision witnessing the flight of your projectiles heading towards impact- all in real time?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot OTT, because it’s more forgiving as far as canting the slingshot. This may be obvious to those who shoot through the forks, but I’m going to ask anyway. Why don’t through the fork shooters attach the bands so that they go to the inside of the forks if this is a stupid question. Just consider the source


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Tag said:


> I shoot OTT, because it's more forgiving as far as canting the slingshot. This may be obvious to those who shoot through the forks, but I'm going to ask anyway. Why don't through the fork shooters attach the bands so that they go to the inside of the forks if this is a stupid question. Just consider the source


Good question....I think having to reposition the bands maybe more difficult on the inside of the forks...I may give it a test just to see

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

If a ttf shooter is set up such that the bands come around the outside of the forks, then your sighting plane down the bands isn't interrupted by having the tip of the fork in the way of your target. An aiming dimple, for example, would be less useful if the band is on the other side of the fork tip from it. That's just my take on it though. A frame that come's to mind is the 'Sniper's Scorpion' that Bill Hays made, check his website gallery. Not sure how the bands are supposed to go on that one.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag said:


> I shoot OTT, because it's more forgiving as far as canting the slingshot. This may be obvious to those who shoot through the forks, but I'm going to ask anyway. Why don't through the fork shooters attach the bands so that they go to the inside of the forks if this is a stupid question. Just consider the source


I bet it is all about being Slingshot Politically Correct. A+ Slingshots have a couple of models that use bands through a slot in the forks then back on the inside of the forks. Just like you're "supposed to" band your slingshot so the mfg. logo is facing the shooter but some don't follow that rule and it gets quickly pointed out in the forum.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I shoot OTT sideways. I shoot down the bands these days. So I get the band-target alignment you get with TTF. I really like it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Hobbit, That makes perfect sense


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I find ott easier to get right and be consistent with. Maybe my practice with ttf is just being transferred when shooting ott, I am not sure. The thing is that when shooting ott I find it easier to control windage, and it's also easier to have the target in sight when shooting longer distances. If I ever go hunting, ott will be my preferred weapon of choice, as it is less fiddly, easier to aim at objects further away and easier to get on target without delaying the shot.
All that being said, I am sticking to ttf for now lol.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I started getting serious in the sport about 10 years ago with OTT "instinctive" with a 45* hold on a wide homemade wooden frame. After 4 years with this style, I transitioned to a sideways hold and conscious aiming with the upper fork tip. It didn't take long to figure out that my anchor point had to be quite low for even 10-15 yard shooting. With OTT I was able to start cutting narrow frames with 1 3/8" to 1 3/4" fork gaps and not be concerned with fork hits. The narrow frame width in conjunction with an "ear walking" aiming style gave me what I wanted. I can now use the upper part on my ear for 10 yards and the ear lobe for long shots. The ear is sensitive enough that I can feel where my thumb knuckle is positioned for each shot. I never use holdover or cover the target with the frame.

Bill Hays uses TTF and does very well with his super fast bands. If I remember right, he shoots up around 275-300 fps and has a flat enough trajectory to aim with the side of the fork at longer distances.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I hold my fork sideways and mount my bands over the top. I feel it works best for me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

When it comes to OTT I must be doing something others don't do. Maybe it is a hold over from my revolver/pistol shooting days but I hold OTT straight up and down and aim between the bands with the center of the fork gap to develop my sight picture. I can raise or lower and go side to side with the same aiming picture. From what I am reading (and I have tried it w/o success) OTT shooters hold sideways using the upper fork tip as a sight. I guess one can use any format as long as one practices it enough to get good at it.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I shoot OTT, holding the frame sideways for aiming and at a 45 degree angle for intuitive shooting. I have a rather high anchor point so I prefer OTT for the same reasons mentioned here. I made a few digital sketches to better explain myself, see if they help:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the source, though I prefer "Sweet Baby Ray's" Honey Barbeque.

...just sayin...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

"...ear walking...", akin to archery "string walking" - I like it!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag,

Considering the source, I personally like "Sweet Baby Ray's" Honey Barbeque.

Regards,

THWACK!!!!!!!!


----------

